# Cheaper alternative to Lighter Life?



## PinkGlitter87

*Does anyone know a cheaper alternative to Lighter Life? I am 5'2 and weigh 15 and a half stone approx so am very overweight... I have tried every other diet over about 10 years and feel this is my last option but its soo expensive!! Thanks in advance  x x x*


----------



## Nibblenic

Been there done it, dont bother. Honestly your wasting your money. Yes you will lose lots of weight then youll put it straight back on. If not more. It really is bad for your health. 

There is something called the Cambridge diet, its the same thing, dont that to. Its horrible and in the long term doesnt work. 

Have you tried slimming world? Im currently doing that as im 5'3 and 16stone its not going to come off quickly, but i feel like I could reasonably eat like this forever. Which is whats really going to make a difference to my life


----------



## PinkGlitter87

Thanks, just had the same convo with my hubby and we were both saying it would probably be a waste of time because the weight would go straight back on! I tried slimming world a few years ago so think I might try it again! Thanks x x x


----------



## hellywelly

Hello ladies :flower::flower::flower:

Just to really chat about the Cambridge Diet.

I went on it in January 2008, I was weighing in at 15 stone - I was 5ft 0. Within the first week I lost 11 pounds, then after it was around 7 pounds per week - literally dropping off me. I was a hefty size 18/20, by April I was buying size 14 clothes and even got into size 10 jeans from sainsburies (ok so they stretch a bit but couldn't believe that I got into them) all in all in four months I lost over 4 stones - my lowest was 10 stones 13lbs. I came off the diet in April as by then I started dating my hubby and wanted to go back to normality. I couldn't believe that hubby could pick me up it was great!! :haha::haha:

Normality wasn't going back to how I was pre cambridge diet - still watching what I ate etc. Also being with hubby as a new relationship didn't want to pile the weight on - so ate healthily and exercised. In December that year we got married and I had a size 14 dress which translates to size 12 here in the UK. We then had an amazing honeymoon in the Maldives so had all lovely clothes etc - everything was great.

I would then say that by 2010 (2 years later) I was in a size 14 and in 2011 I fell pregnant - pre pregnancy I was around 12.5 stones.

The only advice I can give about the cambridge diet - is that it works - I felt so healthy on it and will be going back on it as I am going on a cruise in July. At present i weigh in around 15 stones again ..... so I know by July I will be back in size 12/14 clothes - I even bought a size 10 dress today in the sales knowing I would get into it. It is truly the best diet for me as I can't be arsed losing a pound a week (which is the right way) - I lose momentum and nothing happens quick enough for me. I like the fact that the shakes is all I have and thats that. The first three days are hard but by the 4th day your fine. Also if you intend going on the cambridge diet - weigh yourself every morning - seeing the weight fall off you keeps you going. Anyways for me to summarise the diet I think its a great kick start but I would then recommend weight watchers after you have lost the bulk of it xxxx


----------

